# Gold and Silver??



## MikeyPrepper

Hey all hope all is well I was talking with my brother in law and we decided to invest in silver bars.Has anyone else had experience doing this?


----------



## wesley762

there ok, but Lead covered in Brass is much better.......


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Really?


----------



## PaulS

Mikey, I have invested in silver bars, ingots and coins. they are good choices but I will stay away from coins with a face value. The ignorant seem to believe that a quarter is only worth 25 cents regardless of the material it is made from. In a SHTF event there will be a lot of ignorant folks. Gold is good for storing large sums of value in a small package but for "everyday storage it is not very useful.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican

In a SHTF scenario I would rather have things people will need than a form of currency like silver or gold. Gold and silver cannot fill my tummy nor those that will follow me. Gold and Silver will not take down that deer that I need to feed my family but the bullet and gun will. See what I am saying here...

The only way silver and gold will be an item I will collect is if the United States gets cleared of its debts and the worlds nations are worth what precious metals they have... Until then I think I will play the path of the trader... 

Sorry if this is not the answer or reply you were looking to hear.


----------



## Denton

Yes, I have been collecting silver. What do you want to know about it? 

As was stated, old coins can be a hassle. The silver content is determined by the year. On the other hand, Walking Liberties are known in content and weight.

I like one ounce bars. A good one is the Stagecoach Silver bar. It is scored so that it can be broken into 1/4 ounce pieces.

The down side of bars and rounds over one ounce coins like the Walking Liberty is tax. You are not taxed with coins, but are supposed to pay tax when you sell rounds and bars.


----------



## Ripon

I guess if you think QE of $85 billion a month is propping up stocks what makes you think Gold and Silver will hold up after it ends? I don't. I'm guessing $16/17 on silver within 12 months and breaking $1k on gold.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Ripon said:


> I guess if you think QE of $85 billion a month is propping up stocks what makes you think Gold and Silver will hold up after it ends? I don't. I'm guessing $16/17 on silver within 12 months and breaking $1k on gold.


There is a lot to be said for that line of thinking...


----------



## inceptor

I'm with Denton on this one. I have been buying a small amount of silver nearly every month for about a year. It is slowly building up.

It has been said that gold and silver will be worthless during a SHTF or WORL. This is true but that can't last forever. Some here say brass and lead is better, I do both. Why focus on one thing when you have choices. I want something for when the dollar collapses or after TSHTF. Afterward people will want to barter. If you have either nothing to trade or nothing they want, will you just do without or try to take what you want. Some here have stated that's what they will do. I personally won't go there. I still think they will trade for PM's.

Some have said gold and silver will be worthless if the economy tanks. Is gold and silver only an American thing? No, it's global and will retain value even if the dollar tanks. China is doing a serious build up of gold. If the dollar collapses, will there gold be worthless? I don't think so. If the dollar collapses or the country collapses for whatever reason, will other people not except our gold and silver? Doesn't make sense, does it?

Gold and silver have been of value since man began buying and selling. Nothing will change that.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Silver US coins 90% silver. They who'll be the most trusted and easiest to use. I'd start with a couple rolls of dimes. Then a couple rolls of quarters, halves, and silver dollars.

My opinion is same weights of US coins will out barter bars in spite of being 10% less silver.


----------



## inceptor

Most US coins are now made from copper/nickel alloy. Only pre 1965 coins contain 90% silver.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Inceptor....niiiice call


----------



## Meangreen

I have been collecting silver for many years now and in many forms. My favorite is antique Navajo jewelry for its high silver content and the added value of turquois. It takes some skill to recognize the quality and artist marks. I also collect loafs, bullion, and rounds, I don’t collect the proof marked coins because you’re banking on the collectability and not just the silver content. I collect junk silver as well.


----------



## PalmettoTree

inceptor said:


> Most US coins are now made from copper/nickel alloy. Only pre 1965 coins contain 90% silver.


I doubt anyone posting here does not know that.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Great stuff all


----------



## PaulS

I wanted to make a purchase (what it was doesn't matter) without a record so I tried using silver coins. The idiot that I was dealing with could not wrap his head around the fact that even though the coins were silver they had a face value far less than what he was asking. When I pulled out a bar he was willing to do business but as far as he was concerned the coins were only worth face value. Ignorance is out there and that is why I have traded coins for other forms of silver.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I agree,great info


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We (wife and I)invested our money in becoming debt free. We did this rather than buying precious metals. The peace of mind this has brought is priceless.
We have not had credit cards since 1985. We made do and did without and now own three trucks and one car, all paid for. The house and land, all paid for. Horse trailer w/living quarters (cowboy RV) - paid for. We have no loans of any kind.
We grow our food - vegetable plot and chickens. We've got a deer's worth of meat in the freezer. She just finished processing 11 hens and roosters and they are in the freezer. Organic eggs still warm from the hen are good eating, no hormones or antibiotics.
I could say more, but instead I'll say this - gold and silver may have their place if you are secure in all other areas, but if you're not, gold and silver are darned hard to eat.
"You say you're hungry mister? I'll give you two eggs for that there gold coin ya got.":mrgreen:


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Great rice man...


----------



## Denton

R-P Daddy, you put things into perfect perspective. Then again, being debt free is a part of prepping, and we should all be striving to that goal.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Free is the key..lol


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13

I don't like to talk about it but once things started to go sideways in the economy I cashed out my 401k and converted it into gold. Rumor has it that silver isn't a long term stable as gold.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> R-P Daddy, you put things into perfect perspective. Then again, being debt free is a part of prepping, and we should all be striving to that goal.


We have never had an excess of money. But early on we decided to live frugally and forgo the material comforts in exchange for long range goals. 
I'll admit, I wanted toys like dirt bikes and a hotrod Mustang and a big honkin' flatscreen w/surround sound to watch NASCAR, but my wife (God Bless her) demanded we stay focused.
My only vice is firearms. But mine were bought second hand with what I considered "found money" - during the time when the economy was great I recieved quarterly profit sharing bonuses. And my wife had no problem with me claiming them for myself.
And if I want to rationalize I could kid myself into believing my guns were bought to sell for a profit in our old age. :mrgreen:


----------



## PalmettoTree

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have never had an excess of money. But early on we decided to live frugally and forgo the material comforts in exchange for long range goals.
> I'll admit, I wanted toys like dirt bikes and a hotrod Mustang and a big honkin' flatscreen w/surround sound to watch NASCAR, but my wife (God Bless her) demanded we stay focused.
> My only vice is firearms. But mine were bought second hand with what I considered "found money" - during the time when the economy was great I recieved quarterly profit sharing bonuses. And my wife had no problem with me claiming them for myself.
> And if I want to rationalize I could kid myself into believing my guns were bought to sell for a profit in our old age. :mrgreen:


I have always admired thrifty people. My wife is like that. I have always been the one to make money. She has always been the one to save money.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Denton

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> I don't like to talk about it but once things started to go sideways in the economy I cashed out my 401k and converted it into gold. Rumor has it that silver isn't a long term stable as gold.


Never heard that rumor, and that rumor goes against historical grain.

As has been mentioned time and again, silver has been historically used for domestic commerce, while gold, international. Both are a store of wealth that resists the chaos of currency wars, and are still valuable after a currency falls.

Another thing to consider about silver is its industrial use. While most of mined gold is stored, the same can't be said with silver. Its industrial use insures a lot of it goes into landfills.

By the way, silver is at 20.15, at the moment. Mining companies are struggling, and prices can only go so low before mines are closed. I don't expect the bargain prices to go on, forever.

But, what about economic upheavals? Won't the price of silver go down if we stall into a bad depression? Sure, but I think the depression is going to be followed by serious inflation brought about by the collapse of the dollar. How many worthless pieces of paper will it take to buy a cart full of groceries?


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13

I could have heard wrong but I know gold is being used at an alarming rate for the manufacturing of electronics. Silver too, but not as much.


----------



## Denton

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> I could have heard wrong but I know gold is being used at an alarming rate for the manufacturing of electronics. Silver too, but not as much.


You've got it bass-ackward, though gold is used as a conductor, too. Difference is, gold is recycled as much as possible. Being cheaper and only slightly less conductive, silver is more used and then discarded.

But then, don't listen to me. I don't know why I say anything - I want silver to fall a lot more! :lol:


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13

Denton said:


> You've got it bass-ackward, though gold is used as a conductor, too. Difference is, gold is recycled as much as possible. Being cheaper and only slightly less conductive, silver is more used and then discarded.
> 
> But then, don't listen to me. I don't know why I say anything - I want silver to fall a lot more! :lol:


I might be thinking about older electronics, Stuff from the late 80's and 90's. The old tube monitors for computers had a good amount a gold used, so did the circuit boards.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Awesome


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> We (wife and I)invested our money in becoming debt free. We did this rather than buying precious metals. The peace of mind this has brought is priceless.
> We have not had credit cards since 1985. We made do and did without and now own three trucks and one car, all paid for. The house and land, all paid for. Horse trailer w/living quarters (cowboy RV) - paid for. We have no loans of any kind.
> We grow our food - vegetable plot and chickens. We've got a deer's worth of meat in the freezer. She just finished processing 11 hens and roosters and they are in the freezer. Organic eggs still warm from the hen are good eating, no hormones or antibiotics.
> I could say more, but instead I'll say this - gold and silver may have their place if you are secure in all other areas, but if you're not, gold and silver are darned hard to eat.
> "You say you're hungry mister? I'll give you two eggs for that there gold coin ya got.":mrgreen:


It took forever it seemed but right now we are debt free. No credit cards or loans and the house is paid for.

I didn't start buying silver before that simply because I couldn't afford it. I only buy small amounts at a time but after a while, it adds up.


----------



## Montana Rancher

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey all hope all is well I was talking with my brother in law and we decided to invest in silver bars.Has anyone else had experience doing this?


Sorry 
Not willing to read the 4 plus pages of replies so I will post my response from the first question

Silver is ONLY for those that have everything else covered as food, water, defense etc.

If you have all the food, water, defense that you figure you can use, than buy silver (best) or gold (better if you are bugging out).

Until you have all the basics done, don't buy PM's, after you are scratching your head and going "gee maybe I should have cheese wax?)

THAT is the time to look at PM's


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Good answer


----------



## USPrepperSupply

While I consider lead to be a precious metal in bullet form, I also have silver, and a decent amount of it to boot. For 5,000 years silver and gold have been money, not fiat currency. I do have food and water put back and most other essentials for living. But when a civilized society emerges, as I hope it will, gold and silver will be the only real store of value, other than land (which might be hard to protect).


----------



## PaulS

Does everyone know how many ounces there are in a pound of gold?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
If you said sixteen (16) you are going to be surprised to know that there are only 12 ounces in a pound of gold.
12 troy ounces make one troy pound and all precious metals are sold in troy measurements. A troy ounce is equal to 1.097 normal (avoirdupois) ounces. The troy pound is only equal to 13.164 normal ounces or 82.275% of a regular pound. A 25 ounce bar of silver is 2.0833 pounds of silver but it only weighs 1.7141 pounds.


----------



## Ripon

IDK its a fair opinion but I think pre 64 US coins will likely be one of the first things used to barter for when the dollar is toast. I would shy away, myself, from bullion created bars and even company produced rounds - I have no idea what is really in them, but most of the pre 64 coins are going to be real and I can live with the few that might be fake.

As for investing in silver I wouldn't touch it; its just me; as an investment I think it kind of sucks. Its manipulated by giants, produces no interest, costs money to store/insure and there is both a premium on buying and selling. Those all add up too - ugh- to me as an investment. I like it for SHTF purposes and have my share just for that; but as an investment - I prefer land.



PaulS said:


> Mikey, I have invested in silver bars, ingots and coins. they are good choices but I will stay away from coins with a face value. The ignorant seem to believe that a quarter is only worth 25 cents regardless of the material it is made from. In a SHTF event there will be a lot of ignorant folks. Gold is good for storing large sums of value in a small package but for "everyday storage it is not very useful.


----------

